# Necedah bow ??



## pigpopper (May 21, 2004)

A while back, I became the owner of a pre-owned recurve bow. On the belly it is marked with a buck's head and the words 'The Necedah', model X-26. The face of the bow has been painted, to cut down the glare, so the name of the manufacturer is covered. The guy I bought it from thinks it was made by Shakespeare, but he isn't sure. I was wondering if anyone could enlighten me about this bow, who made it, is this model still available, any background, stuff like that. Thanks in advance for any help. Toodles. Pigpopper


----------



## Kitsap (Dec 24, 2002)

The manufacturers decal should read:

"Shakespeare Archery Equipment
made in U.S.A."

This is taken from my own bow (also a Necedah model x-26). My bow is a 58" 50# bow (serial # E22796m). That info (or similar) should also be on the belly of your bow. 

Don't know the current status of the company. Alot of good bows were made by companies which are no longer in business. The Necedah is a good bow. If Shakespeare Archery Equipment company is still kicking around they're probably making wheel bows. I bought my bow used a year ago for about $50.


----------



## Abel (Jun 2, 2004)

That bow is no good. I'll buy it from you so you won't have to contend with it. 

Man, what a find! You should find a way to strip that paint off. Those are nice lookin' bows....great shooters too. There are a couple of places that can completely refinish it for you.


----------



## pigpopper (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Kitsap, mine is also 58", 50#, but at my short draw length it only goes to 45#. It shoots the heck out of 2114 arrows with 165 grain Magnus broadheads. I'm gonna try and kill a pig with it in Oklahoma the end of July, and a deer this fall.

Abel, thanks for the offer, but I think I'll keep it. I've tried the same tactic on folks who come into the store I work at with $10.00 garage sale bows. I hope this thing isn't some kind of collector, because it has been drilled and bushings epoxied in for a quiver mount. I don't want to tell you who did that, I'd be embarassed. It still shoots good, and I wouldn't mind finding one in 55#, so that at my draw length it would probably shoot ar around 50#. 

Again, thanks for the help. Toodles. Pigpopper


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

The Necedah was what Shakespear did to the Root Brush-Master after they bought the design from Ernie Root. It's a slimmed-down version, but quite servicable. They can be found on ebay frequently for under $100.00. 

Shakespear is still in business today. You may know them for their fishing equipment.


----------



## Kitsap (Dec 24, 2002)

"... ! You should find a way to strip that paint off. ..."

With regard to the paint on the back of the bow:
Generally, I am not in favor of painting a bow - especially for cosmetic reasons. For hunting? Well, that's another matter...

That said, I would advise that you be very carful about what you use to remove said paint - should you decide to do so. The adhesive that was probably used in the fabrication of the bow would be a polyester resin (an assumption given the age of the bow). I am inclined to invoke the old saying about "if it ain't broke, don't fix it...". Additionally, any fastener holes in the riser (for the quiver ect.) are largely cosmetic blemishes. 

Enjoy the bow. Remember, it is fast becoming essential to bring a digital camera on hunts. . . we like to see how you did (if you did good).


----------



## pigpopper (May 21, 2004)

I don't think I'll try to remove the paint, the bow will be used for hunting. Generally, I have the attitude that 'pretty is as pretty does', and this bow shoots pretty. I hadn't even thought about e-bay, I'll have to check it out. Of course, I don't want to end up with too many bows hanging on the wall, you can only shoot one at a time. BTW, how many is too many? Toodles. Pigpopper


----------



## Kitsap (Dec 24, 2002)

*How many is too many?*

Don't rightly know. . . I have 5 bows: Martin x-200, 40# recurve; Pearson Spectre 52"/45# recurve; Shakespeare Necedah 58"/50" recurve; 67"/50# longbow; 60"/25# longbow (bought that one for when my right shoulder went out on me - so I could keep shooting left handed).

I'm currently grieving over a lost opportunity from last weekend where a friend forgot to remind me of a Rotary auction in which some 12 bows were up for sale for dirt cheap prices. 

So obviously 5 bows isn't too many.....


----------



## PineLander (Oct 28, 2003)

Probably a nice shooting bow, but not really collectible in that condition... I had one once, a Super Necedah X-30. They quit making them in the mid to late 70's I believe. 

Regarding Shakespeare bows...

What was the significance of the X-17, X-26, X-28, X-30 designations used in Shakespeare bows?


----------

